# Bob Martin Acquires Seven Seas Petcare Business



## petforum (Oct 30, 2007)

It has just been announced that the pet care and accessories company Bob Martin (see website) has now added more than 100 pet products to its business through the acquisition of the Seven Seas petcare business (see website) for an undisclosed sum.


----------

